# It's Speculation, Noah to be a Bull.



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

John Paxson could never pass on getting a guy that trashes mock draft sites. 



> Apparently, those who follow the NBA Draft also think the Bobcats and Noah are a perfect match.
> 
> Many of those who do website projections for the June 28 draft consider Noah the favorite for the Bobcats 8th overall pick.
> What does Noah think of such speculation?
> ...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*

nice subject title [edit]


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



HAWK23 said:


> nice subject title [edit]


Uh, yeah, the subject title was a bit, uh, misleading, but given today's date, ya knew it was crap anyway.

Back in the late 19th century (no, I wasn't alive then), the Hearst papers were famous for their sensationally provocative headlines. Even William Randolph generally had more to back it up.

Anyway, I guess it's interesting that Noah thinks mock drafts are garbage...or maybe it's not.

Still, I give Mebarak credit. When there's no news, make it up. Besides, that avatar is positively stunning...I never get tired of it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



> Joseph Treutlein Is there anything to your game you can offer that we haven't seen at LSU?
> 
> Tyrus Thomas I have a lot to offer. You know, you guys like to say that I can't dribble and I can't shoot. That all I can do is dunk and block shots, but that's what was required of me for the team to win, and that's what I did. I could've easily played outside of the system, shot the ball and put the ball on the floor, but we were winning with what we were doing so that's what you stick to.
> 
> ...


With the reports of Tyrus and Noah being friends, and hanging out, you have to imagine Noah is our pick!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



Mebarak said:


> With the reports of Tyrus and Noah being friends, and hanging out, you have to imagine Noah is our pick!


Again, great avatar. Thanks.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



Mebarak said:


> With the reports of Tyrus and Noah being friends, and hanging out, you have to imagine Noah is our pick!



I used to think how anyone, let alone a 17 year old, could average 18 posts a day and have 25,000+ posts in total... now I don't anymore

Why don't you take up running, or go to the gym, or heavens forbid PLAY basketball instead of "talking" about it


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



HAWK23 said:


> nice subject title [edit]




```

```
c'mon dude don't be rude and offensive,we all are bullies,not between us


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



> Noah’s comments drew laughter from the news media gathered around the son of tennis Hall of Famer Yannick Noah and Cecilia Rohde, a former Miss Sweden.


Yannick must be really ugly.









Here's an old, but interesting article into the deep-seated beliefs of Joakim Noah.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/sec/2006-10-26-florida-cover_x.htm

Even though we have Tyrus, he doesn't really fill our post scoring needs, and he's killed my school TWICE, I really really hope we draft this guy. He seems the type that's very independent-minded but can bring things together when needed. Perhaps down the road he'd be the bridge between every other player not named Hinrich or Duhon and Scott Skiles. On the court, I see him as a Marcus Camby type with awesome passing, and ANY team, regardless of how bereft the offense is up front, can use that.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Yannick must be really ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to piggyback off your comparison, I'd say that Noah's offense surpasses a young Camby's offense. Granted, I'd have to admit that there aren't many players, including Noah, that had better D coming out of college than Camby.

They aren't the same players, but I agree that Noah should have a similar impact throughout his career.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



HINrichPolice said:


> Just to piggyback off your comparison, I'd say that Noah's offense surpasses a young Camby's offense. Granted, I'd have to admit that there aren't many players, including Noah, that had better D coming out of college than Camby.
> 
> They aren't the same players, but I agree that Noah should have a similar impact throughout his career.


If memory serves, Camby averaged something like 15 points a game as a rookie in Toronto. He seemed a heck of a lot more polished coming out of UMass than Noah does. For whatever reason Camby's offensive game never really evolved, but I'm not sure this comparison is all that great...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



HINrichPolice said:


> Just to piggyback off your comparison, I'd say that Noah's offense surpasses a young Camby's offense. Granted, I'd have to admit that there aren't many players, including Noah, that had better D coming out of college than Camby.


Camby put up 20.5 PPG in his junior year. How does Noah's slick 12.0 PPG clearly surpassed this?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*

A moderator should change the title of this thread to something like :

"Trivial, misleading musings for those who wish to waste their time"


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



johnston797 said:


> Camby put up 20.5 PPG in his junior year. How does Noah's slick 12.0 PPG clearly surpassed this?


If I said Noah is clearly a better scorer coming out of college, I'd likely submit to the stats and say I was wrong. Although I believe Noah's point production suffered slightly because of Horford.

However, offense isn't all about points. Noah is a very good passer for a big man whether from the high post, low post, or an outlet. He's just as good of a finisher, if not better. IMO, he's much better at running the floor and is more suited for a high paced offense. Like Camby, he lacks low post moves and has an ugly jumper. In Camby's case, his jumper has become a reliable part of his game. I expect Noah to eventually be able to hit an open J with consistency as well.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



jbulls said:


> If memory serves, Camby averaged something like 15 points a game as a rookie in Toronto. He seemed a heck of a lot more polished coming out of UMass than Noah does. For whatever reason Camby's offensive game never really evolved, but I'm not sure this comparison is all that great...


Don't see why not. 

Both athletic, 6'11, 230ish big guys coming out to the draft after their 3rd years at the age of 22, known for doing the dirty work to get their teams to win. 

Out of college Camby was a much better shot-blocker (almost 4 a game), scorer (at least in his 1st and 3rd year), but I don't ever remember being awed by any offensive moves he had. Even when I created him as a player for NBA Live 96, all I remembered were his putbacks and dunks. I don't remember any post up moves he was making. 

If memory serves correctly, Camby was playing with a Raptors team that was in its second year of existence and had Damon Stoudamire as its leading scorer. I don't know if Noah will ever reach close to 15 ppg, but neither has Camby since that one season.

Against the college Camby, Noah's got the edge in rebounding (8 pg), passing (2 apg), thievery (1 spg), FG% (60%! in each of his 3 years), and National Titles won. What's odd is that his scoring drop from 1st to 2nd year in the NBA mirrors Noah's scoring drop in college from 2nd year to 3rd year.

Noah can improve his scoring and his shot-blocking with time and experience, just as Camby has markedly improved his passing ability, becoming a 2 apg Center, and his rebounding. Camby started out as a 6 - 7 rpg player, and now he's regularly pulling down 10-11.

Florida did not rely upon Noah so much for offense. That went to Al Horford and the other guys on the team. Florida had a great inside-out offense, so they didn't need him to score. I think his full game was subdued by the flood of NBA talent in Florida the way Vince Carter's was subdued by Antawn Jamison at UNC. 

For all this crap he takes about not having an offensive game, Jo shot a very high percentage, which only INCREASED as he scored more. In fact, his highest FG% season was the year he averaged almost 15 a game. 

I don't know if Jo will be an elite shotblocker, but I think he'll be adequate enough so that it all adds up and that the comparison sticks.

http://www.databasebasketball.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=CambyMa01
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=22154


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Don't see why not.
> 
> Both athletic, 6'11, 230ish big guys coming out to the draft after their 3rd years at the age of 22, known for doing the dirty work to get their teams to win.
> 
> ...


I think your memory is failing you on this one. As is NBA Live. Marcus Camby was the consensus best player in college basketball as a junior at UMass. He won the Naismith award and the John R. Wooden award. He averaged 20 points a game and got picked 2nd overall. Camby projected out to be way more than a dirty work / hustle type player. I think Noah will be a good pro but I don't understand this comparison. He is not the consensus best big man in the country. Marcus Camby was, and it really wasn't even close.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

GOD I hate Noah, not as a player but his stupid "Thas how we do in New York" accent and his ugly face drives me nuts, I dont know why but I dont like this guy one bit. Doesnt he sound like Vinnie Barbarino from Welcome back Kotter?


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> GOD I hate Noah, not as a player but his stupid "Thas how we do in New York" accent and his ugly face drives me nuts, I dont know why but I dont like this guy one bit. Doesnt he sound like Vinnie Barbarino from Welcome back Kotter?



The hatred for this guy is unbelievable. I'm not sure what he's done to deserve it. Maybe because he won a couple championships? Not sure.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



jbulls said:


> I think your memory is failing you on this one. As is NBA Live. Marcus Camby was the consensus best player in college basketball as a junior at UMass. He won the Naismith award and the John R. Wooden award. He averaged 20 points a game and got picked 2nd overall. Camby projected out to be way more than a dirty work / hustle type player. I think Noah will be a good pro but I don't understand this comparison. He is not the consensus best big man in the country. Marcus Camby was, and it really wasn't even close.


Maybe because I focus on the actual FUNCTION and RESULTS of their games and not awards and where they seem to rank as players on a given year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

HINrichPolice said:


> The hatred for this guy is unbelievable. I'm not sure what he's done to deserve it. Maybe because he won a couple championships? Not sure.


I think its just the New York attitude, I cant put my finger on it really but he would be a perfect Knick I think everyone outside of Florida or NY would just hate his guts.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

LOL Biz, It's one of the reasons I dislike the guy as well..That, and he has the ugliest offensive game since........Tyrus Thomas or Tyson Chandler.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

HINrichPolice said:


> The hatred for this guy is unbelievable. I'm not sure what he's done to deserve it. Maybe because he won a couple championships? Not sure.


I see no reason why he should get any 'love' as a draft prospect for the Bulls.

We need offense, offense, and offense. He does not have that. He doesn't even have the potential to at least give you hope that he will develop one. He stays in college for his junior year and added NOTHING to his game. You can say it regressed. Sure it was for 'team' play that he might have sacrificed a little, but he showed no glimpses of improvement on offense.

He can pass, run, etc. Yeah but that isn't happening in the NBA. He isn't a point-forward in the essence of a Pippen, Hill, or even an Odom who could do that. 

He isn't getting love for a 9th pick. He would be if it was the 19th pick. Yeah we could worse in this draft because the big man after Noah might not be more than stiffs on the bench. But I'm not taking Noah over Hawes or Yi. I rather gamble with people who have a ceiling that could pay huge dividends.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> *Noah's arc*
> 
> 
> I was talking to an NBA big man's coach and asked about Florida's *Joakim Noah*, whom the Bulls looked at Friday. "I see him as a mid- to low first-round pick," the coach said. That's not exactly where most of the mock drafts—which Noah generally scorns as uninformed—have the Florida center. The coach likened Noah to *Mark Madsen*, the Timberwolves reserve. And though Madsen is listed two inches shorter, they did have similar statistics in college with Madsen averaging 10.9 points and 7.9 rebounds in his Stanford career and Noah 12 points and 8.4 rebounds. "Their skill is energy," the coach said. If given the choice between Noah and Hawes, the coach said he'd want Hawes for his NBA potential. He likened Hawes to Clippers center *Chris Kamen*.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...mith,1,3623168.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

noah like madsen, hawes like kaman. if this is at all true trade the freakin pick. Kaman and Madsen, yikes


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Noah will be a role player that has always received too much hype. Again, he will be a nice guy to have to round out your big man rotation or to put next to a Star PF/C, but we don't have that. We don't need what he provides. The dividends Hawes/Yi could pay if they produce will be huge in comparison to what Noah could provide in his peak. 

For Noah's skillset: Rebouding, Defense, Passing (Really how great of a passer will be be? Above average but nothing extraordinary), Hustle, Trash Talking (Skill?), etc -- The guy should be a mid 1st round pick. He's going high because he was hyped more than any other Florida player. Yet he will likely go after Horford and Brewer, the two studs of that team. Noah is great at his role, but his limited offensive skillset which he did not improve by coming back another year makes me think he will be a career role player. Someone between a Varejao and Chandler. 

I do not want to waste a #9 pick on that if we have a choice between him and another big man or a very talented wing.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Maybe because I focus on the actual FUNCTION and RESULTS of their games and not awards and where they seem to rank as players on a given year.


The "function" and "results" of their games have been very, very different on the college level. Noah hasn't so much as sniffed the Naismith or Wooden awards. If you're projecting that to change in the NBA, I guess more power to you. Any additional insight you've gleaned off of players abilities on NBA Live? How often did Marcus Camby "catch fire" when you played him on NBA Jam?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQ3y5hTHuP4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQ3y5hTHuP4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Stay AWAY Bulls STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



jbulls said:


> The "function" and "results" of their games have been very, very different on the college level. Noah hasn't so much as sniffed the Naismith or Wooden awards. If you're projecting that to change in the NBA, I guess more power to you. Any additional insight you've gleaned off of players abilities on NBA Live? How often did Marcus Camby "catch fire" when you played him on NBA Jam?


Well, I don't remember NBA Jam making an iteration of its game when Camby was this 15 ppg scoring stud on some expansion team. That genre was in its dying years at that point.

I actually agree that the function and results of their games have been different. Camby was winning individual accolades, Noah was the driving force for 2 national championships. Camby didn't have NBA talent on his team, but with him being the only NBA talent, he had more space to spread his wings.

Like I said...I don't think Noah is all that polished, but I think the full range of his game wasn't seen. When it's all said and done, being that he has the same size, athleticism, and some of the similar strengths, I can only think of Camby as a benchmark to which I can attach the unknown that is Joakim Noah.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Topic titles such as these should be banned for being totally false and misleading.. its utterly ridiculous.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Its Official, Noah to be a Bull.*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I actually agree that the function and results of their games have been different. Camby was winning individual accolades, Noah was the driving force for 2 national championships. Camby didn't have NBA talent on his team, but with him being the only NBA talent, he had more space to spread his wings.


I'm with jbulls - I think you're a little hazy on how awesome Camby's last year in college was.

Camby's UMASS team lost, I think, 2 games all season back when people stayed more than a year or so (though, granted, he was in the Atlantic 10, not the SEC), and lost in the Final 4 to a Kentucky team that was basically stacked with NBA lottery picks, after having beaten them in the regular season. I think that UMass team would have been one of the favorites in this year's NCAA, hypothetically. And he wasn't just the "driving force", as you call Noah, he was their only elite player.

So I don't think Noah has some sort of trump card by winning 2 titles on a team where he's arguably their 3rd best player, compared to Camby who carried an above-average team to the final 4 on his back and fought what was among Pitino's best Kentucky teams almost to a standstill.

Point is, Camby was almost as highly-regarded coming out of school as Duncan. He was expected to be a great 2 way player and a star. Noah's not expected to do that, but he could make himself into what Camby has actually become - a defensive difference-maker who can score some. So I guess he's not a bad benchmark, as you put it.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQ3y5hTHuP4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQ3y5hTHuP4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Stay AWAY Bulls STAY AWAY!!!


What a complete goof. But I'd still be fine if the Bulls take him if he's available. He is a great athlete for his size.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like his moxy. Him and Tyrus could make for a high personality frontcourt. The passion these two could evoke would be great. It might even rejuvenate Ben Wallace to try again. I was watching the 2005 finals on ESPN, and the difference between Ben now, and then, is completely effort. 

Anyhow, I'm still not convinced that post scoring is our biggest need. We were a very effective offensive team this year, best offensive Bulls team post dynasty. Our defense is pretty good, but definitely not as good as that 2004-2005 teams defense (that team both had a lower OPP. PPG and lower Opp. FG% then this years). I saw our bigs getting killed, and a lot of that was by jumpshooting bigs like Mikki Moore, etc. Noah, the guy that was supposed to be able to guard guards out on the perimeter could defend out. Our rebounding sucked in the Detroit series. Our team seemed to need a vocal leader, which we CLEARLY do not have. Scott Skiles, as had been said, is the vocal leader of our team. Ben Gordon is the on court leader (everyone looks to him down the stretch of the game), and then followed by Kirk Hinrich #2 for on court leaders. If we can have a vocal leader like Noah, that fires us up, could help us immensely. I like what he brings, I'd love to have two of the big men prospects from this draft though, one being Noah. 

I like what Noah brings us, and him and Tyrus would be a fun frontcourt to watch. If he can be a Sheed attitude, why not?

Also, we keep hearing about Rasheed to New York...why don't we get in on this? Try to pick him up off Detroit. 

Just imagine a frontcourt of

Tyrus Thomas/Rasheed Wallace/Joakim Noah/Ben Wallace

That would be fun to watch.

Not sure what I'd offer for Sheed. Definitely not Kirk, Ben, or Luol for starters.

I'd probably try to force a Nocioni + PJ Brown (ST) for him. I am near sure, after wathcing Thabo for a year, that he is more of a shooting guard/small forward, than a point guard/shooting guard. So him as a backup two and three would work with Nocioni out, with Duhon playing the backup point guard role.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Rasheed Wallace is a jerk and would totally disrupt the team.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> I like his moxy. Him and Tyrus could make for a high personality frontcourt. The passion these two could evoke would be great. It might even rejuvenate Ben Wallace to try again. I was watching the 2005 finals on ESPN, and the difference between Ben now, and then, is completely effort.
> 
> *Anyhow, I'm still not convinced that post scoring is our biggest need. We were a very effective offensive team this year, best offensive Bulls team post dynasty. Our defense is pretty good, but definitely not as good as that 2004-2005 teams defense (that team both had a lower OPP. PPG and lower Opp. FG% then this years). *I saw our bigs getting killed, and a lot of that was by jumpshooting bigs like Mikki Moore, etc. Noah, the guy that was supposed to be able to guard guards out on the perimeter could defend out. Our rebounding sucked in the Detroit series. Our team seemed to need a vocal leader, which we CLEARLY do not have. Scott Skiles, as had been said, is the vocal leader of our team. Ben Gordon is the on court leader (everyone looks to him down the stretch of the game), and then followed by Kirk Hinrich #2 for on court leaders. If we can have a vocal leader like Noah, that fires us up, could help us immensely. I like what he brings, I'd love to have two of the big men prospects from this draft though, one being Noah.
> 
> ...


The Bulls led the league in defensive efficiency this season, which is all the more impressive considering there aren't many fast paced teams which are also good at defense.
Noah doesn't help the post scoring. He's very Wallace-esque with only slightly better finishing skills. Tyrus is also going to be an excellent defender duplicating Noah's main talent.

The Bulls need to increase their points in the paint. Wallace and Brown don't score much. Our backcourt is weak at finishing near the basket and Tyrus for the most part dunked only after being set up.

I'd be much more in favor of acquiring an offensive oriented big with decent defense. Hawes seems to fit the bill and Yi is risky but if Paxson thinks he's the man I'd be alright with it.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Snake said:


> Noah doesn't help the post scoring. He's very Wallace-esque with only* slightly better finishing skills.*



I think this is another common misconception of Noah. He isn't stone hands Tyson Chandler and missile launching Ben Wallace. You'd only need to watch a game or two to realize this.

One of the biggest reasons Curry is missed, according to Skiles, is that we no longer have a guy that once he gets the ball down low from guard penetration (not getting the ball on the block, posting up), can go up and finish. Wallace doesn't have the touch or the size. Sweetney doesn't have the height. PJ doesn't have the legs, Tyson Chandler didn't have the touch.

Noah will be able to convert on dishes from penetrating guards. Having that dimension will be a big plus for our offense.

Don't confuse a lack of post moves with the inability to finish under the rim. In my opinion, one is predicated on skill while the other is predicated on positioning, toughness, and size


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

No way Pax drafts a douchebag like Noah. It's useless to speculate about it because it's not going to happen. No way.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HINrichPolice said:


> I think this is another common misconception of Noah. He isn't stone hands Tyson Chandler and missile launching Ben Wallace. You'd only need to watch a game or two to realize this.
> 
> One of the biggest reasons Curry is missed, according to Skiles, is that we no longer have a guy that once he gets the ball down low from guard penetration (not getting the ball on the block, posting up), can go up and finish. Wallace doesn't have the touch or the size. Sweetney doesn't have the height. PJ doesn't have the legs, Tyson Chandler didn't have the touch.
> 
> ...


We do have that Tyrus Thomas guy....:biggrin:


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> We do have that Tyrus Thomas guy....:biggrin:


I think he'll eventually get to that point. As of now, it's an adventure every time he tries to finish at the rim.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

doomraisin said:


> No way Pax drafts a douchebag like Noah. It's useless to speculate about it because it's not going to happen. No way.


What makes him a douchebag?

Does he disrespect other players? His own teammates? Is he unreliable? Does he dog it? Or are his "antics" simply too boisterous for your own comfort?


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

Character. Compare him to Duhon or Hinrich or Deng. His antics are outside Paxon's comfort zone - Skiles's, too. No way would they put up with a douchebag like Noah. They haven't yet, and they won't now. He belongs with somebody like the Knicks.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

doomraisin said:


> Character. Compare him to Duhon or Hinrich or Deng. His antics are outside Paxon's comfort zone - Skiles's, too. No way would they put up with a douchebag like Noah. They haven't yet, and they won't now. He belongs with somebody like the Knicks.


Pax and Skiles are not trying to have cookie cutter personalities on the roster. if their main priority was molding everyone into a certain personality, they would be shutting themselves off from 85% of the league.

what did the Tyrus Thomas draft pick tell you? he was boisterous after dunks at LSU, he's boisterous after dunks in the pros. so what?


Paxiles may have cleaned up the culture-of-losing on the Bulls, but it also so happened that a lot of those guys they cleaned out of here were just that: career losers. Noah has shown dedication for several years at the college level, and...actually...he fits in with the college team type atmosphere that the Bulls currently have - so i dont think i'm even seeing how you arrive at your douchebag premise to begin with. 


mgmt has publicly hailed Detroit's Sheed addition from a few years back - and Noah is no Sheed. not even close. 


i dont think Noah will be our draft pick either, but your reasoning is coming from your own distaste for the player.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Noah isn't going to work out for Milwaukee... claims it wouldn't be a good "fit". Does anyone else think it is weird that a top 9 pick won't work out for the team picking 6th? Seems like the Bucks could use a PF... 

http://www.journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?blogid=24


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Noah isn't going to work out for Milwaukee... claims it wouldn't be a good "fit". Does anyone else think it is weird that a top 9 pick won't work out for the team picking 6th? Seems like the Bucks could use a PF...
> 
> http://www.journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?blogid=24


Horford wants to go to Milwaukee. 

Noah is probably just doing him a favor.

I wouldn't be surprised if they try to get Noah, Brewer, and Horford to go to Chicago, Minnesota, and Milwaukee so they can all live close to each other.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also, Gery Woelfel is a joke of a journalist. Journal Times is an absolute garbage paper. If Journal Sentinel had it, than there might be some legitimacy to it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The strong reaction to Noah's personality is surprising. He's brash, but not THAT out there by any means. Why the vitriol?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Also, Gery Woelfel is a joke of a journalist. Journal Times is an absolute garbage paper. If Journal Sentinel had it, than there might be some legitimacy to it.



That would require the Journal Sentinel to actually cover the Bucks.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

this this the most ignorant player in the draft. Worst possible case scenario for Chicago imo


----------

